# Outstanding chest hinges from Nathan's Forge



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

I'll have to keep him in mind when I make my Dutch tool chest!


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

Those look great I will have to look him up


----------



## Limerick (Mar 16, 2011)

I will second the review for those hinges. I am working on a blanket chest, and ordered these. I found the same hinge at Ball and Ball for twice the price.


----------

